# where are they



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

On the old system after we had read the first page of threads we could go backwards and see previous pages. How do we do this now. Or can't we,

cabby


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I've got the page numbers at the top right and bottom right of the page so it's easy to click on a page number or previous page-are you seeing those ?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No all I have is previous or next thread showing.

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

where there's more than one page on a thread, after the last post on the page there's a box that says "page x of xxx" with the most recent in bold, and 2,3,11. 51, etc in light text. you can go to the number or use the arrows to move to the next page.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry, perhaps I did not make myself clear, not the pages of a THREAD, the page of THREADS. I think it was a case of look at the first 15/20 odd threads then you could go back to the previous 10/20 threads.

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if you look at a forum, e.g. Motorhome chit chat, at the bottom it shows "display options" the default here is to show the last month, presumably to save space / processing time. It could show all the posts from the start, but only the most recent are shown. You can change the parameters to show threads from whatever period you like with the drop down menu; select "beginning" and it will go back to whenever the first post was for that forum.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you go to New posts you get what you're after Cabby, this is part of the site which is a bit odd, too many ways to see threads.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you all, now sorted, what a palaver.

cabby


----------

